# funny first time tbt stories?



## giulsiruu (Mar 13, 2016)

when I first joined, I saw someone buying clovers for 600k each!!!!
I was so suprised because I had only made around 50k every day!


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

I saw someone buying Marshal for like 20 million bells and I was so shocked because I had Marshal and I was like "wot i could be rich" :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 13, 2016)

I saw someone giving away bells and they gave me 200k and I was so thankful then I realised it was crap


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2016)

my introduction post was literally titled "hello" in Japanese
in Japanese
I'm so freakinh ashamed of myself.


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> my introduction post was literally titled "hello" in Japanese
> in Japanese
> I'm so freakinh ashamed of myself.


rip.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> my introduction post was literally titled "hello" in Japanese
> in Japanese
> I'm so freakinh ashamed of myself.


MOSHI MOSHI
KAWAII SENPAI NOTICE ME


----------



## Bowie (Mar 13, 2016)

When I first joined, I edited my introduction thread so many times. If a mod were to go through the edit history, they would find thousands of different versions of the same basic post. Amazing.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 13, 2016)

I remember when I was a TBT baby and found this thread, created by the one and only Jake.  I naively thought I had an actual shot at winning 10k TBT bells, which was an amount far too high for my n00b brain to comprehend at the time.

So guess what happened.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 13, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I remember when I was a TBT baby and found this thread, created by the one and only Jake.  I naively thought I had an actual shot at winning 10k TBT bells, which was an amount far too high for my n00b brain to comprehend at the time.
> 
> So guess what happened.



lol rekt
I was too shy to talk to anyone, I keep on debaiting on if I sould join


----------



## Llust (Mar 14, 2016)

i typed like this


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 14, 2016)

eh, check this out (so embarrassing):  rookie mistake.  

hey- i forgot that was Blizzard's thread.  they haven't spoken to me ever since!!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

I posted on a load of threads saying I could help people out, but never responded.....Didn't realise TBT didn't give you notifications for thread replies 

I also went crazy and spent all my TBT after I found out is was 20m for 100TBT; the most I've ever made in game was about a million xD


----------



## MintySky (Mar 14, 2016)

When I first joined the first thing I did was spend all my TBT on IGB and items. I thought I was that rich. xD


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

The first time I got Katie in my town, I posted in the Katie Thread asking for someone to take her, and someone offered.  As soon as they agreed I added them, then got straight on the game, and headed straight for the train station.  I only realised once I set off that I forgot to bring Katie with me... so then the first thing I ever said to the person who took Katie from me was "OH MY GOD I'M AN IDIOT."  Luckily this person was patient, and let me go back to my town, find her, and come back.  It was still really embarrassing though.  That's why whenever I need signatures I check my pockets to make sure they're there about fifty times before I set off, even though I can't take them out of my pockets.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> eh, check this out (so embarrassing):  rookie mistake.
> 
> hey- i forgot that was Blizzard's thread.  they haven't spoken to me ever since!!



I can understand not knowing that, it wasn't very clear that they meant the collectible.  I didn't even know there was a green balloon collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

I had no idea about the collectible shop thing back in 2013 so of course I missed out on pokeballs.. LOL


----------



## Araie (Mar 14, 2016)

I remember entering for a white feather collectible giveaway.. and of course, I thought it was the actual in-game item, so I was super confused wondering why so many people wanted it that badly. Ah, those days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Araie said:


> I remember entering for a white feather collectible giveaway.. and of course, I thought it was the actual in-game item, so I was super confused wondering why so many people wanted it that badly. Ah, those days.



omg.. well i had the reverse like everyone thinking i wanted to buy the festivale item in game i was.. uh nope the collectible lol


----------



## Araie (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg.. well i had the reverse like everyone thinking i wanted to buy the festivale item in game i was.. uh nope the collectible lol


Wow. Dunno what else to say.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Araie said:


> Wow. Dunno what else to say.



ya lol not paying 30k tbt/btb bells for the in game items


----------



## Araie (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya lol not paying 30k tbt/btb bells for the in game items



That's for sure.. wonder if anyone actually did that though. That would be something interesting to see.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Araie said:


> That's for sure.. wonder if anyone actually did that though. That would be something interesting to see.



I don't think so.. that would probably be someone trying to scam them I assume. My best guess is that someone would warn them unless they _really_ wanted to do it


----------



## Araie (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> I don't think so.. that would probably be someone trying to scam them I assume. My best guess is that someone would warn them unless they _really_ wanted to do it



Yeah, that makes sense!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Araie said:


> Yeah, that makes sense!



Yes.. it was a bit annoying when I got like 5 pms a day asking if I meant or wanted the in-game event thing.. I'd rather not be rude but after a while I had stop replying cause everyone kept asking me.. ugh


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 14, 2016)

I've done the same thing in confusing an in-game item with a collectible. It happens all the time, though, and I don't think it's embarrassing.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 14, 2016)

i only wrote in the animal crossign forums lol :<


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i only wrote in the animal crossign forums lol :<



Same xD

Only after I lost interest in the game for a bit, did I discover everywhere else xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 14, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i typed like this



Out. Now! I hate people who type like that as it's so small and hard to read. To be honest, nobody should have weird font settings but *[SUP]iF[/SUP] iT's [SUB]SuBtLy[/SUB] A [SUP]lItTlE[/SUP] dIfFeReNt [SUB]ThEn[/SUB] ThAt'S [SUP]oKaY.[/SUP]* Not blending in with the background though.  :/

To anyone who makes posts with difficult to read print, don't take it personally.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I've done the same thing in confusing an in-game item with a collectible. It happens all the time, though, and I don't think it's embarrassing.



well when people actually don't bother to look up the diff's or explore the site..then sending me 5 pm's each day then yes it is


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> well when people actually don't bother to look up the diff's or explore the site..then sending me 5 pm's each day then yes it is



I've only mixed up the two things one time and I realized it before anyone corrected me, but what I meant is that I think it happens a lot with newer members. And a new member shouldn't feel embarrassed for making an honest, common mistake.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I've only mixed up the two things one time and I realized it before anyone corrected me, but what I meant is that I think it happens a lot with newer members. And a new member shouldn't feel embarrassed for making an honest, common mistake.



well maybe not 1st time, i bet we all did but when they really pm everyday... like did that one even bother lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> well maybe not 1st time, i bet we all did but when they really pm everyday... like did that one even bother lol



Yeah, if you make the same mistake over and over, well, chances are that you're stupid. LOL


----------



## Locket (Mar 14, 2016)

Perfect time, almost my second year after I joined!

I didn't make an introduction thread, I just went ahead and posted a thread about Gracie. I was also completely lost.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Yeah, if you make the same mistake over and over, well, chances are that you're stupid. LOL



Yeah indeed. LOL


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

I used to not know about subscribed threads, and I had checked threads I posted on by going to recent posts and clicking on the thread name XD.
Oh also I thought my welcome bells would last like forever and the first thing I bought was an ACNL sig fot 100 TBT and I'm thinking "Ooh cheap!" but naah
Another, when replying toa VM I'd post it on my board


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

bumped a 2 year old thread 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?85209-Club-Tortimer-encounters&p=5261160#post5261160


----------



## kelpy (Mar 15, 2016)

aixoo said:


> bumped a 2 year old thread
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?85209-Club-Tortimer-encounters&p=5261160#post5261160



my worst nightmare is doing that accidentally.
i was pretty dumb, still am. never really did many cringey things.. imo.

i love helping new members, they're so cute like "what is tbt?" I love explaining all the stuff to them, it makes me happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Pasta said:


> my worst nightmare is doing that accidentally.
> i was pretty dumb, still am. never really did many cringey things.. imo.
> 
> i love helping new members, they're so cute like "what is tbt?" I love explaining all the stuff to them, it makes me happy.



Well, I think sometime people bump the 2005 threads for fun rather than by mistake but yeah I see where necroing comes from.

Yeah it's fun if you can help, sometimes I'm still.. wat you can change this? lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> Well, I think sometime people bump the 2005 threads for fun rather than by mistake but yeah I see where necroing comes from.
> 
> Yeah it's fun if you can help, sometimes I'm still.. wat you can change this? lol



I want to bump the oldest thread from one of the boards but I'm worried about what the consequences would be, lol. Probably just a slap on the wrist, but hey.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I want to bump the oldest thread from one of the boards but I'm worried about what the consequences would be, lol. Probably just a slap on the wrist, but hey.



pfft find me the thread ill do it


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 16, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I want to bump the oldest thread from one of the boards but I'm worried about what the consequences would be, lol. Probably just a slap on the wrist, but hey.





StarryWolf said:


> pfft find me the thread ill do it



I'm going to have to respectfully request that no one purposely necro 10+ year old threads.  Doing it by accident is one thing, but doing it just for the heck of it isn't cool, mkay?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully request that no one purposely necro 10+ year old threads.  Doing it by accident is one thing, but doing it just for the heck of it isn't cool, mkay?



But.... #thuglife



okay fine cause you asked


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 16, 2016)

When I wanna get banned I bump a bunch of old threads with weird things


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 17, 2016)

well my join date is like July? but I never posted until like november or december because I was so overwhelmed and had no idea what I was doing that I quit for a few months


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't have a particular story or memory, but I do remember being so so cringey. I look back on my old posts and cry inside at my use of :3 and exclamation marks. I also joined a candy themed RP which was also a bit cringey. Good times...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully request that no one purposely necro 10+ year old threads.  Doing it by accident is one thing, but doing it just for the heck of it isn't cool, mkay?


i thought u were cool

well not that i would do it but it's fun seeing those old things, even if you can see them without bumping.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2016)

Omg back then when I was a big newbie on the forums, I didn't know what collectibles were lol...and I remember asking what were collectibles in this shop that sold ACNL game items and collectibles. The shop had pictures of some collectibles, and at first I thought that collectibles were some sort of ACNL game items or something...but when the creator of the shop told me what it was, I was like ohhhh lol.

I also remember doing this trade with a user, and I replied to his message on _my_ Vistor Messages page, not his. He wasn't replying to me for some days or so I think, and I was like, "Why isn't he replying to me?" Then I figured out what I did wrong and posted on his Vistor Messages page, and we did the trade. 

I did quite a lot of cringeworthy things, like not knowing how to access certain things on TBT and stuff. I still kinda am a newbie here, but not as much as I was back then lol.


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 20, 2016)

My first post was in the Train Station and this guy wanted me to visit his town, but I tried so many time and I kept getting an error and I got super anxious about it cx


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I also remember doing this trade with a user, and I replied to his message on _my_ Vistor Messages page, not his. He wasn't replying to me for some days or so I think, and I was like, "Why isn't he replying to me?" Then I figured out what I did wrong and posted on his Vistor Messages page, and we did the trade.



I still do this, i think like once a week.   then when i realize it i delete my VM to myself out of embarrassment.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I still do this, i think like once a week.   then when i realize it i delete my VM to myself out of embarrassment.



I did it yesterday. LOL. I've done it twice so far, but I will do it _many_ more times.


----------



## Sdj4148 (Mar 20, 2016)

Once, my inbox was getting full and I didn't understand why because I deleted most of my pms. So I started deleting a ton of VMs. I later figured out my problem, but now I feel stupid.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

Sdj4148 said:


> Once, my inbox was getting full and I didn't understand why because I deleted most of my pms. So I started deleting a ton of VMs. I later figured out my problem, but now I feel stupid.



what was the problem?  saved copies of sent pm, or something else?


----------



## inkling (Mar 20, 2016)

i posted how i drink my actual coffee in a thread titled how do you take your coffee in the acnl forums. that was prob after a while i joined though!


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 21, 2016)

The first thing I did when I got hear was I went to check the prices on hybrids. I'm in a small friendly Google+ community for ACNL and they always sell their hybrids for around 5,000 each. When I saw that people were selling hybrids for 50k IGB I was just like "WOAH."

Also, I got really pissed at someone because she was typing all her messages like this and it was hard to read.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

I thought it would be cute to write in small text.
It really just made me all the more exposed to rather cringey arguements that make me want to scream into a pillow whenever I look back at them.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 22, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> I thought it would be cute to write in small text.
> It really just made me all the more exposed to rather cringey arguements that make me want to scream into a pillow whenever I look back at them.



even so, your dogs with beer gifs have redeemed you.  you are now forgiven: go hence and sin no more.  and post more dogs.  with beers.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 23, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> I thought it would be cute to write in small text.
> It really just made me all the more exposed to rather cringey arguements that make me want to scream into a pillow whenever I look back at them.



How can you be bothered the change your font everytime you post


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 23, 2016)

I came here on TBT for the Villager Trading Plaza (because tumblr trading plazas seemed so hard to keep track of because of the ugly messaging system before) and when I found that someone on VTP was giving away Marshal for FREE my heart raced so much and I tried to figure out the reply system as fast as I could and I literally clicked on every button (the like button, the reply button, the reply with quote button, the multi-quote button) and I got so confused like "what the heck is quick reply and go advanced and all these button i don't know????" but after a few minutes someone else replied before I could even figure out how to post my freaking reply and I got so pissed and angry I went off the site for like a week or something. Eventually I came back though lol.

I also said before that I wouldn't invest myself in collectibles because they're a waste on bells and I could just spend the bells on my town and villagers and etc etc but just look at me now?? I am a sucker for collectibles I cry


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I came here on TBT for the Villager Trading Plaza (because tumblr trading plazas seemed so hard to keep track of because of the ugly messaging system before) and when I found that someone on VTP was giving away Marshal for FREE my heart raced so much and I tried to figure out the reply system as fast as I could and I literally clicked on every button (the like button, the reply button, the reply with quote button, the multi-quote button) and I got so confused like "what the heck is quick reply and go advanced and all these button i don't know????" but after a few minutes someone else replied before I could even figure out how to post my freaking reply and I got so pissed and angry I went off the site for like a week or something. Eventually I came back though lol.
> 
> I also said before that I wouldn't invest myself in collectibles because they're a waste on bells and I could just spend the bells on my town and villagers and etc etc but just look at me now?? I am a sucker for collectibles I cry



LOLOLLL
i just imagine you at a desk slamming your head on the keyboard _hoping_ one of these buttons will do something, and clicking your mouse furiously


----------



## cornimer (Mar 23, 2016)

I offered someone 100,000K and one piece of furniture for a villager and thought they would take pity on me because I was new *facepalm*


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2016)

I posted 500 times on my first day, and they were all either cringeworthy RP posts or random basement spam.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I posted 500 times on my first day, and they were all either cringeworthy RP posts or random basement spam.



Fite me bruh <3


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

the time i found out that you could actually sell villagers for tbt, that same day i got called a "spoon" and had my orange juice taken! [;-;] so if yall could buy my mixtape so i can buy another pouch of oj and pay for my therapist that helps with the trauma of being called a "spoon" that would be dope...... *cries*


----------



## Gregriii (Mar 26, 2016)

I used "xD" and variations...

EW gross


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 26, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Perfect time, almost my second year after I joined!
> 
> I didn't make an introduction thread, I just went ahead and posted a thread about Gracie. I was also completely lost.



Same!!
 I posted a thread about needing Gracie items (that I had powersaved, I don't do that anymore), I'm not even sure if I had posted it in the right place! XD


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2016)

inkling said:


> i posted how i drink my actual coffee in a thread titled how do you take your coffee in the acnl forums. that was prob after a while i joined though!



I remember that! I started that thread XD


----------



## Fhu (Mar 26, 2016)

sorry says i am bot


----------



## mintellect (Mar 27, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I posted 500 times on my first day, and they were all either cringeworthy RP posts or random basement spam.



Same, except I think I only got to about 100 posts.
I joined the site for ACNL but when I saw all the sections of the site I never bothered to scroll down enough to see before I joined I just got so excited.

Also I never made an intro post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I used to accidently send VM's to myself a lot... And then wonder why the person I meant to send it to wasn't responding.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 29, 2016)

I had no idea what btb was for or what the collectible shop was.  Then I figured it out.  I only bought the orange and pear.  The choco cake was "too expensive" at 99 btb or whatever it was back then.  Besides i figured that i can always buy it since it was ALWAYs in stock!  

I also avoided buying the pokeball that kept getting restocked all the time during that first month since it seemed expensive.  I also refused to buy btb with in game bells because the conversion rate of 100 btb to 100,000 in game bells was "insane".  Its sort of funny looking back, except when i am kicking myself for not hoarding.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

I thought the "bells" were how many IGB you had, not TBT.
It said I had 800 bells, and was like "lmao I have like 3m."
I went on my profile and tried to input how many bells I had.

Of course, it didn't work.




//facepalm


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

My first posts here  were about trying to win an auction for Rosie the peppy cat, i won but i actually outbid my best friend and i didn't know that he was on tbt omg, i still feel bad for him because it's his favorite villager... Oh well


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 29, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> I used "xD" and variations...
> 
> EW gross



That's by far the best emoticon ever though


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> That's by far the best emoticon ever though



100% agree

lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> That's by far the best emoticon ever though



for sure.

xDD


----------



## Cory (Mar 29, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I posted 500 times on my first day, and they were all either cringeworthy RP posts or random basement spam.



u posted 500 times each day for like the first month you were here haha


----------



## quartztho (Mar 30, 2016)

With the Wi-Fi Ratings I literally complimented someone's Wi-Fi *facepalm* They must have been so confused!


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

When I first joined I was utterly shocked by the amount of igb that people could make. I thought it was insane!


----------

